# In search of a large standard poodle breeder in the US



## Breana Cole (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi All, I would like to get a puppy that will weigh 70-80lbs full grown. Does anyone know of a breeder that breeds large royal poodles? Thank you in advance!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

While you may well find the sort of puppy you are looking for I hope you understand that standard poodles are not supposed to be giant sized dogs. My boy Javelin is a generally "in size" male at 24" at withers and generally somewhere between 52 and 55 pounds.

If you don't mind being asked, why are you particularly looking for an oversize spoo?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

When looking for out of standard attributes for any breed, you are eliminating good/ethical breeders who thrive to produce the best dogs possible by carefully selecting the parents and most of all testing for genetic diseases.

Any breeder producing oversized poodles will come with a red flag and more often than not regrets and huge amounts of money spent on health care.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Breana Cole said:


> Hi All, I would like to get a puppy that will weigh 70-80lbs full grown. Does anyone know of a breeder that breeds large royal poodles? Thank you in advance!


As you research breeders, I suggest you avoid the term "royal". There is no such thing, and anyone who advertises their standard poodles as "royal" standards is likely to be someone who is not a reputable breeder.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You could take a look at Solo Standards in Nebraska.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

Adding to the above, very good info, no breeder can guarantee any size/weight, even when they breed deliberately for outsize. It's also important to know that weight isn't part of the poodle breed standard, only height. 

Standard poodles in the US, Canada and most other registries don't actually have an upper limit to the height of the standard, but FCI countries do. 

ANKC, NZKC and Kennel Club (UK)American and Canadian KCFédération Cynologique Internationale (FCI)StandardOver 38 cms (15 ins)Over 15 inches (38 cms)Over 45 cm (17.7 ins) up to 60 cm (23.6 ins) with a tolerance of +2 cm (0.79 ins)

Well bred poodles anywhere in the world will be from a breeder trying to breed to the standard, not away from it. Part of the description of a (take your pick) reputable, ethical, accountable, conscientious breeder is one who does their best to breed to the standard, and part of that standard is historical precedent. 

Poodles aren't normally that large, so someone breeding for size first, royal or teacup, are likely to be missing some very important considerations as a breeder, health being one. 

Whichever breeder you decide to look at, be sure they're doing the testing for standard poodles which is recommended by the official breed club, the Poodle Club of America. 
None of this testing for standards is genetic testing btw. Genetic testing is a companion to the PCA testing, not a replacement. 


*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Health Elective* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
Basic Cardiac Exam ➚
If you're at all curious why this is, look up Midcentury Bottleneck, and if you speak with a breeder who's unfamiliar with the MCB, I'd be asking myself what else they may not know about standard poodles.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Johanna said:


> As you research breeders, I suggest you avoid the term "royal". There is no such thing, and anyone who advertises their standard poodles as "royal" standards is likely to be someone who is not a reputable breeder.


Unless you are in Quebec, Canada where a standard poodle is called a caniche royal and the term is not used to describe an oversized standard poodle.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Looniesense said:


> Unless you are in Quebec, Canada where a standard poodle is called a caniche royal and the term is not used to describe an oversized standard poodle.


yeah royal or king is also used in many European languages as just the normal name for the standard poodle. It's unfortunate that some US breeders are ruining this term. I must admit I think caniche royal sounds much better than standard poodle haha. 

But for the OP if they are looking for a US breeder then be careful to stick to only those who use the right terminology, in this case, standard poodle.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> None of this testing for standards is genetic testing btw. Genetic testing is a companion to the PCA testing, not a replacement


You’re right, my bad !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

(I hope cb is ok. He's usually on deck for caniche royal and moyen references )


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

If you are looking for a more heavily built poodle, you might want to search for a breeder who is breeding field dogs. A breeder in my area is Fullmoon Poodles, but I don't have any personal experience with them.


----------



## Robinski (Aug 23, 2021)

In the US I recommend that any search for a poodle start with the Poodle Club of America. I researched through them “breeders of merit” in my region and found two outstanding breeders. After talking by phone with both of them, I decided to go with one. She sent me photos and videos starting when her litter was one week of age. By the time the pups were 10 weeks old, I knew which one I wanted and the breeder knew which one she wanted to keep. I brought Belle Amie home last week, and she is amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Retro Chick (Nov 20, 2020)

I honestly can’t even imagine a 70 or 80 pound poodle, have any of you ever encountered such a thing? My male spoo is about 55 lbs and he seems huge to me. My female is 43 ish and she seems like the classic size, but it could just be a gender thing. Poodles are so athletically built, they weigh less than other breeds with the same height. Could it be that you just want a tall poodle? At any rate, I agree with the others, don’t go into the weeds of breed standard because you are supporting breeders that are intentionally damaging the breed. If you want a huge dog, get a different breed. I worry that everyone is trying to fit poodles into their ideal dog because they don’t shed, but trust me, you will be paying for that non shedding coat in grooming efforts and costs. It’s not a get out of work free card. Obviously I’m just assuming here because I don’t know you.


----------



## Retro Chick (Nov 20, 2020)

And actually, let me just go on about the poodle coat to give you an idea. It is thick and wooly and tightly curled. It tangles and mats like crazy. It’s basically water proof, so it takes forever to wash. It might be the highest maintenance dog coat of all honestly. The Afghan has long hair, but at least it’s straight. It is difficult and time consuming to brush through and you must do it multiple times a week to keep it mat free. Of course it is possible to keep the coat short, but to keep it short enough to not have to worry about matting, you will have to cut it very frequently. Groomers charge based on size of dog so you can expect that even a simple short cut will cost about 100-150 dollars every couple of weeks. Or you can learn to groom yourself which is awesome, but will take you hours of back breaking work. Over the years, my poodles have gotten simpler and simpler hairstyles for this very reason. Poodle coats are no joke. Maybe a shedding coat is looking better and better now? The vacuuming may not seem so terrible now? hopefully that helps.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Many of the male poodles I had in the 1970s were about 75 pounds and 24 or 24 inches tall. Here is a picture of one of them (Ch Jaylee Charley Black - my 14 year old daughter showing him). My dogs were Wycliffe/Bel Tor breeding and had the faults and virtues typical of those bloodlines and the times.


----------



## Retro Chick (Nov 20, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Many of the male poodles I had in the 1970s were about 75 pounds and 24 or 24 inches tall. Here is a picture of one of them (Ch Jaylee Charley Black - my 14 year old daughter showing him). My dogs were Wycliffe/Bel Tor breeding and had the faults and virtues typical of those bloodlines and the times.
> View attachment 484618


wow, 75 lbs?? Really? Ok, I stand corrected. That’s amazing. How much of that was just his hair though? Just kidding. He is beautiful!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Many of the male poodles I had in the 1970s were about 75 pounds and 24 or 24 inches tall. Here is a picture of one of them (Ch Jaylee Charley Black - my 14 year old daughter showing him). My dogs were Wycliffe/Bel Tor breeding and had the faults and virtues typical of those bloodlines and the times.
> View attachment 484618


That is certainly a beautiful dog, I still wouldn't want to pay the grooming costs for a dog that heavy. I'll stick with my more manageable 50lb boy, you can still get the height without all the weight these days.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucky for me that I have always groomed my own dogs (and my daughter groomed the dog in the picture). I did eventually get an umbilical hernia from lifting standard poodles onto a grooming table. I now have a set of folding stairs for big dogs to use!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt there are 75 lbs show poodles nowadays or that serious breeders go for dogs that size.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

70 - 80 pounds? That doesn't even sound like a poodle, unless it is hugely obese. I am glad you have come to the Poodle Forum, and hope you will listen to the long timers here that really know the breed. It sounds like you have been getting information from a strange place. My Spoo is 55 pounds, and pretty normal. 

I did see an obese one once. She died quite young.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

kontiki said:


> 70 - 80 pounds? That doesn't even sound like a poodle, unless it is hugely obese. I am glad you have come to the Poodle Forum, and hope you will listen to the long timers here that really know the breed. It sounds like you have been getting information from a strange place. My Spoo is 55 pounds, and pretty normal.
> 
> I did see an obese one once. She died quite young.


Kontiki, I started with standard poodles in 1971. The dog in the picture was born in 1974. He was never obese, but he was very muscular. Dogs in that period of time had much more bone and were generally larger than dogs today. I think you can tell that from the photo (even though it's old and faded).


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Johanna said:


> The dog in the picture was born in 1974.


Somehow a photo did not come through for me


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

kontiki said:


> 70 - 80 pounds? That doesn't even sound like a poodle, unless it is hugely obese. I am glad you have come to the Poodle Forum, and hope you will listen to the long timers here that really know the breed. It sounds like you have been getting information from a strange place. My Spoo is 55 pounds, and pretty normal.
> 
> I did see an obese one once. She died quite young.


Goodness! That's a pretty strong opinion. There is a pretty wide size range both in height and weight for standard poodles. I agree that 80 lbs is not common and probably an 80 lb male is overweight. But a 70 lb male is not unusual. Females are usually about 10-15 lbs less than males. Furthermore, to some degree, typical size varies according to the part of the country in which you live.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Heavens, except for one, I have never seen one over 60 pounds! Definitely not meaning to be judgemental.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

Our current male is 43 lbs, but his predecessor was 65 lbs, a picky eater and thin. There's a male in my neighborhood who is even larger than our old guy.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

My male has often weighed in at 85, he's less now as he's gotten older. I've asked 3 vets and none considered him obese. He does weight pull so maybe has more muscle than most. He's a UKC champion, weight pull grand champion and sire of 2 top 10 dogs in 2020 and one in 2021. He and his offspring are not out of standard, they're just bigger than some and that's okay, they're working dogs- in UKC anyway. It's also ok for someone to want a larger standard poodle, just as it's okay for them to want a smaller one or one of a certain color.

Best wishes, OP, finding the puppy you're looking for. Just one word of advice - do not use the word "Royal" or everyone will be so focused on that word they can't address your real question.


----------

